# Beginner wanting to convert 97' Nissan Maxima



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

You posted in the ev news thread. Not likely to get much notice here. Repost in the Builds and Conversions thread. $5000 isn't going to get you what you want unless you can score some used parts at low cost.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

davidmcguffin said:


> Well I wasn't sure where to post so I settled on this forum. I am interested in converting my existing 97' Nissan Maxima into an EV.
> 
> - I have limited auto mechanical skills, but could probably figure it out.
> - I need a vehicle that could go about 30 miles on a full charge.
> ...


Welcome aboard...there a plenty of folk here who can help you with your goals and your budget as well...


----------

